
Debian Kit for Android - ditados
http://sven-ola.dyndns.org/repo/debian-kit-en.html
======
MatthewPhillips
This could be a good solution for the problem of what to do with old phones. I
have a couple of old phones just sitting in a shoe box, if I could convert one
into a print server or something... would be rather satisfying.

------
drieddust
This app provides easy installer for a bunch of Linux distributions.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.meefik.linu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.meefik.linuxdeploy&hl=en)

------
heywire
I've found the "Arch Linux Installer" available in the Play store to be quite
nice for having a full distro available under Android on my Nexus 10...

------
tacoman
I want the opposite. I'd love to be able to run android apps on standard Linux
without using an emulator. I can't seem to find anything like this, not even
an abandoned school project. It must be more complicated than I realize.

~~~
Elv13
Google provide such emulator. Ubuntu could at some point run Android apps, but
they gave up before Android 1.6 was released.

The problem with recent Android is that most apps require the full system with
all the services / contentproviders. You can download the playstore APK or
individuals APK if you wish.

The second option is to run the x86 version of Android in a VM or chroot + VNC
(linux only). Apps using the NDK wont run, but you will get native-ish speed
for the apps that does run. As for an "integration mode" where many apps can
run in parallel with their own WM client, I don't think there is something for
that yet.

------
polshaw
Nice. So AFAICT, this improves over the 'usual' way of running linux on
android as it shares the filesystem instead of using a chroot, meaning the
linux side has access to everything. But X still can't run via android so it
uses a remote desktop server/viewer. I guess this means that when connecting
via HDMI the resolution of the external display will be limited to what the
phone does? (because it will just be showing an android RDP app) is there a
way around this?

AFAICT the linux system is fully functional (native performance, latest
browsers etc should work fine?), but unaware of android's presence. What is
holding us back from doing the whole ubuntu-for-android-esq experience? - ie,
linux boots when HDMI connected, android then lives inside an app in linux,
and android notifications are shared to the desktop linux? and no RDP
limitations. FYI this system is available to users of motorola phones of a
certain age (atrix-d.razr)[1], with issues (at least the ubuntu version i
tried; old ubuntu and unable to install eg. the latest browser versions).

The polished version of concurrent linux+android has massive potential, IMO..
although this looks like a good step forward, subject to ubuntu still not
releasing anything of their u4a!

1\. ubuntu: <http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281528> gentoo:
<http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1617684>

------
jevinskie
I was never satisfied with the chroot solutions because of the separate <your
distro (Debian, Ubuntu) here>/Android userspaces. Unionfs was supposed to
provide a way to merge the two environments but I was never able to get it to
work. All I really wanted were to use the Debian userspace tools as if they
were installed into the Android FS.

------
thechut
My head is already spinning with interesting applications for this.

------
ditados
I actually came across this on a footnote here:

[http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2013/02/10/1230#an-arm-
on...](http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2013/02/10/1230#an-arm-on-four-
cylinders)

Note that the guy got Ubuntu 12.04 running on an ODROID board using a similar
technique from a prebuilt image. So it's apparently a very easy thing to get
going...

------
Maxious
Ubuntu on Nexus 7 was nice to have a real Linux system but there's only so
much dogfood you can eat. This gives me the best of both worlds - try out
tablet-ubuntu while keeping good keyboard/GPS.

------
wyclif
The text needs a once-over by a native English speaker.

